# VP Shunt-We are pediatric



## PedSurgery (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,

We are pediatric surgeons who take part in neurosurgery procedures, specifically 
VA shunts for cpt codes 62220, 62223, 62230.  
When billing these procedure both offices use modifier-62 for reimbursement.

The operative note of each surgeon indicates a specialist from the other group [Neuro or Pediatric Surgeon] as a co-surgeon.  

Can anyone point to specific instructions for this billing?  We have checked references such as online encoder which indicate -62 may be used.  Looking for some direction on the correct use of the combination of these codes.
Thank you for your comments.


----------

